# Hartville Pure Air Dust Collection System Manual



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

I just picked up a new (to me) Hartville Pure Air Dust Collection system from a silent auction at my woodworking club. What a steal! Unfortunately, it was missing one significant piece - the manual. Now I know this isn't too technical - plug, switch, 3 filters and a squirrel-cage fan. But I still would like to have a manual. Anyone know where I might latch onto one? A PDF file would be fine. I just want to make sure I'm doing everything correctly. I know Hartville doesn't sell these any more, but they still sell the filters, so I think I'm in good shape. Any help would be appreciated.

Dave


----------



## LarryMS (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi Dave -

I'm brand new here & just saw your old post… Did you ever locate the manual? If not, let me know & I can send you a copy, but please note that it's just a one-sheet manual. BTW, it seems that Hartville no longer carries replacement filters - Have you found a replacement filter supplier?

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Larry,

You have just proven to me that NOTHING on the Internet ever dies. No, I never did find the manual, one page or not. It works fine without having an educated user on the switch. If the manual is only one page, could you just scan it and email it to me? I hate to waste a 55¢ stamp on it. My regular email address is [email protected] As for filters, I did find a 2×14 x 24 filter at my local Menards. Does it fit? Why, no, but it is a cardboard frame. So I simply squished the middle of the frame in until I could shove it past the aluminum frame on the cloth filter. Not perfect, but more than functional and readily available. Thanks for your interest though. You will make a great member of Lumberjocks. Everyone seems to be as helpful as you. Of course, I find that is true of almost all woodworkers.

Dave


----------



## TGO1216 (Feb 8, 2017)

Dave, what do you think about those Pure Airs? I have an opportunity to pick two up for $120 total. Just wondering if its worth it. Appear to be in like new condition.

-Vick


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, they are definitely worth it. Mine is mounted near the ceiling and it really cleans the air in my shop. I've only had 2 minor inconveniences, both easily resolved. First, I mounted it directly to the floor joists above my shop (in the basement). It caused the floor to "hum" which irritated my wife. Hung it from some rubber "bungee cord" like things - no hum. Second, the outflow ran right into my work area and in the winter it was a little chilly. Used a plastic air deflector for use on HVAC floor vents and pointed it to the ceiling. Works great. Still have the problem of the "unusual" size filter, but mine works fine. Just have to smash the cardboard a bit. And $120 for 2 is a steal!


----------

